# EPDM Xactimate pricing



## Seth's Roofing (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey there! 
I am new to the EPDM rubber roofing and was just wondering if someone knew what the Xactimate price would be to have EPDM 45 mil removed and Replaced. located in TN. thanks


----------

